# Piranhas eye is bulging out



## piranha333 (Aug 23, 2008)

My piranha had cloud eye i tried treating it with a product i bought from the store but then 2 days after starting to treat it it looks worse its sticking out and it really cloudy.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

What product are you using? I use Maracyn 2, it's the best.


----------



## jacks (Aug 6, 2007)

rchan11 said:


> What product are you using? I use Maracyn 2, it's the best.


my piranha had cloudy eye once i raised the temp alittle and used aquarium salt also melafix is worth buying 
google melafix or you can probably find moe info on this medication on this site


----------



## piranha333 (Aug 23, 2008)

Yea i bought melafix today but used an antibiotic http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod...amp;pcatid=4827

for about 2 days before that it started to clear up, then this morning i looked at it and it got worse it clouded more and is bulging out now any idea why or why this is happining at all.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

i wouldn't use melafix id use Maracyn 2 melafix is for fin repair and other minor fish ailments. This is not minor


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

piranha333 said:


> My piranha had cloud eye i tried treating it with a product i bought from the store but then 2 days after starting to treat it it looks worse its sticking out and it really cloudy.


Did you cycle your tank ??? Post core water params.


----------



## piranha333 (Aug 23, 2008)

No i am new to this and the pet guy said it didnt have to cycle and that it would be fine in there as long as i put in the dechlorinater and i dont have the stuff to test it i will have to buy some how exactly do you cycle a tank and whats the fastest easiest way and hes just in a 10 g hospital tank i can post pictures but ime sure you all know what it looks like.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

piranha333 said:


> No i am new to this and the pet guy said it didnt have to cycle and that it would be fine in there as long as i put in the dechlorinater and i dont have the stuff to test it i will have to buy some how exactly do you cycle a tank and whats the fastest easiest way and hes just in a 10 g hospital tank i can post pictures but ime sure you all know what it looks like.


You just found out first hand that the guy was a dumbass. The nitrogen cycle begins as soon as an ammonia source is introduced in the tank, such as when you put your fish in the tank. Unfortuanately you did it with the fish that you intended to keep. Eventually after about a week there is enough ammonia to be detected by test kits in the tank and bacteria of the genus Nitrosomonas begins to colonize, mostly in your bio media in your filter, and oxidize ammonia into nitrites. After about another week to 10 days nitrites become present and the bacteria of the genus Nitrobacter begins to colonize, again mostly in your bio media in your filter, and oxidize the nitrites to nitrates. Ammonia and nitrites are toxic to fish. Ammonia burns the eyes and gills and skin and nitrites causes brown blood disease in essence suffocating the fish due to air bubbles in the blood stream. Eventually after about a month enough of the nitrosomonas and nitrbacter bacteria has colonized to the point where it consumes your ammonia and nitrites instantly making your tank safely habitable for fish. The nitrates are controlled with weekly partial water changes going forward. Nitrates are not toxic to fish in small amounts. That is the nitrogen cycle in a nutshell. I would leave the fish in its original tank, do daily water changes to dilute the ammonia/nitrite concentration and add some pre dissolved salt to the tank to aid in gill function to help the fish through the cycle. For instant success you can get a sponge that was in an already running fish tank filter and place it in your filter.


----------



## piranha333 (Aug 23, 2008)

what about a pond what can i take out of it and put in my tanks i have a 30 g with another rbp that i put him in the same way and hes fine what can i do to get rid of it i will try to get a good picture i just kind of want to take him out and rub it off also he dosent swim or eat how do i get him to eat sorry for all the questions and thanks for all the help.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

piranha333 said:


> what about a pond what can i take out of it and put in my tanks i have a 30 g with another rbp that i put him in the same way and hes fine what can i do to get rid of it i will try to get a good picture i just kind of want to take him out and rub it off also he dosent swim or eat how do i get him to eat sorry for all the questions and thanks for all the help.


You can cut out some media and place it underneath the media in your tank filter to seed it. The bacteria will double roughly every 24 hours until it can handle the bio load. Dont rub it off, just add pre dissolved salt at about 1 tablespoon for every 5 gallons to treat the cloudy eye and it will also help the fish through any nitrite spike.


----------



## piranha333 (Aug 23, 2008)

is he going to die or what i got him to eat some hikari sinking carnivore food but thats like the first in like a week he just looks miserable i will post the readings i got from the test when my girlfriend goes to sleep. will he be able to see out of his eye again i know its not a bacteria infection why did it start out as a barely noticeable cloud and then turn into popeye. THis is where its at know is still huge the whit has cleared up around the edge but right in the middle it like a whit ball what do you think will happen again sorry for all the questions but your the only one who has replied and helped


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

piranha333 said:


> is he going to die or what *(No way to predict if a fish will die or what unless there is a problem with the swim bladder, piranha have excellent abilities to recover)* i got him to eat some hikari sinking carnivore food but thats like the first in like a week *(That is good that he ate, just continue to feed sparingly till cycle completes)* he just looks miserable *(Normal, will improve when water conditions improve)* i will post the readings i got from the test when my girlfriend goes to sleep. will he be able to see out of his eye again *(If he is not blind now, he will be able to see)* i know its not a bacteria infection why did it start out as a barely noticeable cloud and then turn into popeye *(Because the tank was not cycled and the ammonia level is increasing).* THis is where its at know is still huge the whit has cleared up around the edge but right in the middle it like a whit ball what do you think will happen again sorry for all the questions but your the only one who has replied and helped *(All you can do is dilute the ammonia and nitrite concentration with partial water changes and dont forget the conditioner, such as AquaSafe, also dont forget to leave a small concentration of predissolved salt in the tank such as 1 tablespoon per every 5 gallons of water, the rest is a waiting game and continue to feed sparingly, not daily)
> *


Answers in *bold.
*


----------



## piranha333 (Aug 23, 2008)

I like very much i will post a picture tonight and post up the water readings i got every thing but ammonia i didnt know the 5 in one strip didnt come with it thanks for the reply.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Make sure you do water changes everyday to keep him happier. When I first kept RBPs I never cycled the tank and did not have a problem. I was uneducated at the time also. Now I make sure I have extra substrate and sponges in all my tanks to transfer over if I want to start a new tank. Just do your water changes and I am sure he will pull through. Good Luck!!!


----------



## piranha333 (Aug 23, 2008)

http://s398.photobucket.com/albums/pp64/yourboy333/


----------



## piranha333 (Aug 23, 2008)

I tested the water today it tested 0.0 ammonia.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

piranha333 said:


> I tested the water today it tested 0.0 ammonia.


How long have you had this fish ? also have you tested nitrites, nitrates, & pH and have you noticed a drastic pH drop or increase ???


----------



## piranha333 (Aug 23, 2008)

0 nitrate
.5 nitrite
75 hardness
40 alkalinity
6.8ph

no not any drop in ph i have had him for a little more than two weeks i think its finally gitting a little better he was sitting at a little of a tilt today tho but swims fine he also ate a feeder i switched over to myacin 2 after the furan 2 treatment.

my mom also put some of the first feaders the ones that got him sick in her pond a while ago. Two 3 inch coy died and now a 10 inch and a 7 inch are sick i got the feaders out and threw them in the compost.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

piranha333 said:


> 0 nitrate
> .5 nitrite
> 75 hardness
> 40 alkalinity
> ...


If your nitrites and nitrates are correct I would definately add some salt before you lose your fish to nitrite poisoning. Nitrites are toxic even at 0.5 ppm. And since you are showing zero nitrates your tank is definately just starting the middle stages of a cycle.


----------



## gar321 (Sep 5, 2008)

The reason is why your fish are dying is because you are putting all those chemicals in your tank. Do not listen to the ass hole at the pet store,he is only selling you a product to kill your fish. Only use melafix and a little salt thats it. Change water 20% every three days. it will clear fast. I just hate it when everyone says that to use chemicals for fish, I have killed alot of expensive fish listening to ass holes. Melaifix is the best for any thing. It is all natural ,and you cant even overdose on it. Piranhas are hardy fish,but when they are small they are more fragile. I would drain half the water if you put those chemicals in,and put some fresh water in,mixed with some melafix and salt. I never even check my ph levels anymore for my fish. just dont leave discarded food rotting in your tank.


----------

